

U.S. Income Inequality: It's Not So Bad - dollar
http://www.stlouisfed.org/publications/itv/articles/?id=1920

======
dollar
There has been a lot of lip service paid lately to income inequality in the
United States, especially with respect to the earnings increase of the top 1%
of wage earners over the last 10-20 years. Looking at the time series of wage
brackets does not tell the complete story, but it makes a great headline for
people eager to promote wealth redistribution. In fact most wage earners have
exceptionally high mobility in the United States, supporting evidence in this
publication from the Evil Capitalist Fed.

~~~
jellicle
> In fact most wage earners have exceptionally high mobility in the United
> States, supporting evidence in this publication from the Evil Capitalist
> Fed.

That's false. The U.S. has considerably less income mobility than other
industrialized nations:

[http://www.americanprogress.org/issues/2006/04/Hertz_Mobilit...](http://www.americanprogress.org/issues/2006/04/Hertz_MobilityAnalysis.pdf)

